# Modifier l'aperçu d'un dossier



## EtienneMacBook (14 Novembre 2006)

Comment mettre une photo &#224; la place de l'icone d'un dossier ? j'ai bien essay&#233; pomme i et faire glisser une image a la place de l'icone du dossier mais rien ne change...

Direct customisation...


----------



## daffyb (14 Novembre 2006)

la m&#234;me chose avec un copier coller


----------



## EtienneMacBook (14 Novembre 2006)

noon ! ca ne marche toujours pas... je fais clik droit sur l'image, copier image, puis clik droit sur le dossier bleu dans "apercu" de l'icone mais ca marche pas, le clik droi n'est pas actif sur ce truc...meme avec édition puis coller et meme avec pomme c, pomme v... crotte de bik !! merci tout de meme !


----------



## daffyb (14 Novembre 2006)

depuis le finder
pomme + shift + ?
ensuite tu tapes icone
Tu lis... tu appliques


----------



## EtienneMacBook (14 Novembre 2006)

bon, en fait on peut pas mettre une image quelconque à la place d'une icone on peut mettre que une autre icone...


----------



## daffyb (14 Novembre 2006)

Si si, enfin, moi, j'arrive &#224; mettre un jpg issu de mon apn.
Tu ouvres l'image dans Aper&#231;u, tu fais copier.
En suite, dans le finder, tu s&#233;lectionnes le dossier, tu fais pomme+i
tu cliques sur l'icone du dossier dans la fen&#234;tre d'informations (un halo bleu se met autour) et tu fais pomme+v
ay&#233;, &#231;a marche


----------



## Macfly16300 (18 Novembre 2006)

daffyb a dit:


> Si si, enfin, moi, j'arrive à mettre un jpg issu de mon apn.
> Tu ouvres l'image dans Aperçu, tu fais copier.
> En suite, dans le finder, tu sélectionnes le dossier, tu fais pomme+i
> tu cliques sur l'icone du dossier dans la fenêtre d'informations (un halo bleu se met autour) et tu fais pomme+v
> ayé, ça marche


    Bonsoir alors je viens de faire ce que tu as ecrit mais ca ne fais rien !!!!
J' ai un "imac" en macintel est ce que cela change quelque chose ?????
Voila c'est juste une info


----------



## Syusuke (18 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir , sa marche je le fais plusieurs fois 

____________

Ctrl + clique  ( sur l'image que l'on veux mettre ) 
+ lire information puis il y a l'image, copier ( pomme + c ) .

Ensuite :

Ctrl + clique ( sur le dossier etc... que l'on veut mettre l'image dessus ) 
+ lire information puis il y a l'image en haut ( petite ) on selection, puis coll&#233; ( pomme + v )
____________

edit : meme proced&#233; que daffy duck -


----------



## daffyb (19 Novembre 2006)

on va faire autrement alors 
premi&#232;rement il est o&#249; et c'est quoi ton dossier dont tu veux modifier l'ic&#244;ne ?


----------



## EtienneMacBook (28 Novembre 2006)

OOOOk, en fait il faut faire pomme c une fois l'image ouverte avec aperçu... sinon, ca affiche juste "image.jpg"  . merci bien !!


----------



## finolfing (17 Octobre 2013)

Juste une pointe d'info supplémentaire:

quand vous ouvrez l'image dans "aperçu", si vous ne faites pas un pomme+a sur l'image afin de créer un cadre de sélection autour de celle-ci, pomme+c ne copiera forcément rien et donc il ne se passera rien avec pomme+v.

1) ouvrir image dans apercu
2) pomme+a (fenêtre aperçu active évidement)
3) pomme+c
4) sélectionner le dossier à modifier (1xclick dessus)
5) pomme+i
6) 1xclick sur l'icone représentant le dossier en haut à gauche de la fenetre d'information qui vient de s'ouvrir
7) pomme+v

et voilà


----------

